# Wes Craven has passed away



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 30, 2015)

Wes Craven, Horror Maestro, Dies at 76 - Hollywood Reporter


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 30, 2015)

R.I.P to a horror legend.


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Aug 31, 2015)

Wes Craven was one of the true masters of horror. R.I.P.


----------



## Qweklain (Aug 31, 2015)

Sucks to see one of the greats go. Do we even have any true horror legends left? After the recent decade of horrors, I have to say there are really none in the making, that is for sure.

Although, I will give good credit to James Wan. The Saw series was good, Insidious is awesome, and The Conjuring is probably the best horror/suspense ghost movie I have seen.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 31, 2015)

He will be missed 

R.I.P.


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 1, 2015)

Qweklain said:


> Sucks to see one of the greats go.



It does, but Wes left us a legacy of horror movies that will always be recognized.


----------



## Yeah_man (Sep 2, 2015)

I Just recently watched my nightmare on elm st blu ray box set and remembered how much I loved the world that he made.

Like any artist, the legacy will live on with the work. People will still watch those flicks


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 3, 2015)

Was pretty sad when I heard. Grew up watching absolutely everything this man did. My favorite horror back in the 80's being NOES. Lot's of good memories watching those movies as a little kid at the drive in with my mom and brother. Used to get so into them.

RIP Wes.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 3, 2015)

rip...

its a long list of classics he's done over the years


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 3, 2015)

Just heard about this from a friend. RIP. The dude was awesome.


----------



## shadowlife (Sep 7, 2015)

Sad loss, but he left behind an enviable body of work.

Although i don't care for the comedian he turned into in later films, the original idea of Freddy Kruger is one of the best horror "monsters" ever IMO.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Sep 7, 2015)

I honestly think the nightmare series was laughable. Like literally laugh out loud "goremedy" but I grew up loving the campy nature of the films. The original was a work of art however. That's right up with the original Texas chainsaw in my book


----------



## ChristopherG (Sep 29, 2015)

Back in the late 90's/early 00's Wes Craven had briefly picked up the option to do a Doctor Strange movie. I so wanted that to happen.


----------

